# Float, 2 the unknown.



## Hazardoussix6six (Jul 21, 2017)

Here it is, my exit from a more than toxic city for myself. Cincinnati,oh the downfall of my trust and reliance in friends. After years off and on here I learned Cincy is the fakest city I've ever encountered. 
After my x cheated on me with my good friend of years, I realize Cincy is too clique too metro too gentrified... they all claim they've travelled ,everyone has rode a suicide ,and fought off ten bulls with hands tied behind their back. Done with it all. 
About to embark on the greatest journey yet in my life. With friends unknown and brand new. I will find my place in life, and I will prevail. STP jamboree here I come, west coast again ... Here I come... Now free of all baggage free of history, back to the life I loved..and left for a girl years ago... back to myself and ready to see the country once again. 

I leave Monday, one way or another. Thank you STP community for always being there, and always educating my wandering mind. 

*CHEERS* 

Too you all. See ya at the Jamboree, 


(I needed to rant, sorry if it's in the wrong thread, pics and comments to come tho..
So travel story?....just in beginning?! Lol)


----------



## Tude (Jul 21, 2017)

yeah - going to put this in general banter - BUT when you get out to the slabs and stuff - please do tell us of your travels! Hoping I get out to the slabs myself - oh and have fun on your journey!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 21, 2017)

good luck on your travels and i hope StP continues to be useful to you in the future!


----------

